# 2 platten und 2 laufwerke



## 4nd3rl (22. Mai 2002)

hi community, 
folgende frage:
habe 2 platten und 2 laufwerke, diese möchte ich wie folgt aufteilen:
hda, also erste platte mit dvd-rom an ein ide-kabel und die hdb, also zweite platte mit dem brenner an das andere ide-kabel. 
jetzt kann ich ja nicht jeweils master und slave zuweisen...hab ich gehört--
also hab ich allen cable select zugewiesen...jedoch erkennt mein rechner jetzt die 2.e platte und den brenner nicht. keine ahnung was ich falsch mache. was ich allerdings nicht möchte ist, dass 2 platten an einem ide-kabel hängen...

kann jemand helfen!?

mphg andy


----------



## goela (22. Mai 2002)

1.
Hast Du es erst gar nicht probiert, die Platten jeweils als Master und das CD- bzw. DVD-Laufwerk als Slave zu Jumpern. Sind ja auf getrennten IDE-Schnittstellen?

2.
Warum willst Du die Platten und CD-, DVD-Laufwerk trennen? Hab mal gehört (war aber schon lange her), dass ein CD-Laufwerk die Datenübertragung der Festplatte bremsen würde! Empfohlen wird deshalb Platten und CD-Laufwerke jeweils auf ein ID-Port zu hängen!


----------



## 4nd3rl (22. Mai 2002)

hmm, punkt 1 werde ich heute abend mal probieren, danke...könnte gehen! (von logik her eigentlich am einfachsten  )

zu punkt 2: das haut bei mir nicht hin... er erkennt das immer falsch oder gar nicht-  das ganze problem, dass ich habe liegt etwas tiefer, ich bekomm die mbr`s der platten nicht mehr gebacken...hab mit lilo (linux) auf die erste platte den mbr versaut und dann platten raus, gewechselt, wieder rein, andersrum....blabla- habe immer fehlermeldung "LI_" beim booten, sprich der bootmanager hat sich mittlerweile auf beiden platten breit gemacht und ist auch nicht mehr runterzubringen-bis jetzt......is hier aber nicht weiter wichtig. auf jedenfall möchte ich alle möglichkeiten der platten-, laufwerkkombinationen ausprobieren- um das gehts mir

vielen dank, wenns funzt meld ich mich!

mphg andy


----------



## 4nd3rl (23. Mai 2002)

so, 
hab jetzt mal jeweils eine platte mit einem cd-rom auf ein ide-kabel mit master für hd und slave für cd gelegt. er erkennt das zeugs zwar aber beim booten schon mit fehlermeldung... son bisserle text mit der zahl "80"; hab ich jetzt nit mehr im kopf- 
ansonsten bootet windows eigentlich ganz normal, jedoch werden meine 2 weiteren partitionen zwar optisch im explorer angezeigt aber sie sind nicht anklickbar.. komischer zeugs! 
was soll ich den jetzt noch probieren? 

mphg andy


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. Mai 2002)

> son bisserle text mit der zahl "80";


schreib dir das mal auf und poste dann hier was genau kommt




> jedoch werden meine 2 weiteren partitionen zwar optisch im explorer angezeigt aber sie sind nicht anklickbar..


kommt eine [fehler]meldung? oder irgendwas? 

hast du die laufwerke im BIOS zugewiesen?

Socke


----------



## Freaky (23. Mai 2002)

hIhO

das mit dem "80" fehler ist simpel das meldet das bios wenn ein falsches ide kabel auf dem ATA100-Controller (meistens blau/rot) angschlossen ist oder mit der falschen seit.

es gibt kabel da mußt du die geräte so anschließen wie auf dem kabel steht. das heißt das ende ist dann master nicht slave ,bei anderen ATA100 kabeln ist das egal wieso das so ist keine ahnung hab ich nur schon so erlebt. (die meisten nehmen das ende für slave/ist auch richtig aber wie oben schon steht...)   

das mit den platten mal ohne cd-roms angeschlossen??, jede platte an einem ide controller ????
kabel mal getauscht ???


so long 
freaky


----------



## 4nd3rl (24. Mai 2002)

hi, 
erstmal danke für die rege anteilnahme an meinem prob!  
die sache mit den partitionen hat sich geklärt...war ein unergründliches win-problem... nach 3 neustarts hats aufeinmal geklappt mit den partitionen...
ja die "fehlermeldung" war also wirklich das ide-kabel. 
ist keine richtige fehlermeldung, sondern hinweis.. irgendwas mit den mehradrigen ide-kabeln...oh je, kann das gar nicht so wiedergeben    auf jedenfall hab ich 2 verschiedene ide-kabel drin hängen und das ist der grund für diese ausgabe beim booten.

danke euch nochmal

mphg andy


----------

